# Series Link Not Recording All Epiosodes



## dochase (Nov 28, 2005)

I have set up a Series Links for Everybody Loves Raymond on TBS. For some reason no other episodes have shown up on the To Do List. It just shows the episode I used to set the recording up.

Anyone else having this happen? I know that someone said that the guide has to be fully populated. I have had the R15 for over a week and other than having to hit the reset button a few days ago to make the Caller ID work (it has since stopped working again) the machine has been On or in Standby for a few days.

Thanks
D


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

dochase said:


> I have set up a Series Links for Everybody Loves Raymond on TBS. For some reason no other episodes have shown up on the To Do List. It just shows the episode I used to set the recording up.
> 
> Anyone else having this happen? I know that someone said that the guide has to be fully populated. I have had the R15 for over a week and other than having to hit the reset button a few days ago to make the Caller ID work (it has since stopped working again) the machine has been On or in Standby for a few days.
> 
> ...


Did you do it as Single Episode or All? Best way to tell is 1 R or 2 R's next to the Episode.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

dochase said:


> I have set up a Series Links for Everybody Loves Raymond on TBS. For some reason no other episodes have shown up on the To Do List. It just shows the episode I used to set the recording up.


The good news is that it may record other episodes even if they don't show up in the todo list. The bad news is that it may not.

If there are episodes that you *really* want to see, I'd suggest setting them manually to record. Don't rely on the scheduler for anything important.


----------



## dochase (Nov 28, 2005)

It has the R with the radiating(?) thing to the right (I'm guessing this is what you mean by 2 R's). I actually set it using the Find By.. Title and it showed all of the upcoming episodes. I was thinking it might be because I set it up to record All episodes (Repeats) but it is not. I tested this by setting up another series to record 5 episodes and it still doesn't show the upcoming episodes on the to do list. It seems to be very selective, because yesterday was a Good Times marathon and I set up a SL for that and it was recording all of them and each episode was showing up in the To Do List. I had set that one up for 5 episodes, so it would only keep the last 5 episodes recorded. I did read the post in this thread...One For The Road..., and it seems he is having problems, too.

Also, one of the reasons I bought the R15 (first timer) instead of the Tivo model is because of the Caller ID. I was spoiled by my other non-DVR receivers having this. That stops working after a few calls and the only way to get it to work is pressing the red Reset button.

Do you guys have any hopes of this all being cleared up by a SOFTWARE upgrade, or is this somehting that most likely is hardware related and will never be right?

Very frustrating.

D


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

dochase said:


> It has the R with the radiating(?) thing to the right (I'm guessing this is what you mean by 2 R's). I actually set it using the Find By.. Title and it showed all of the upcoming episodes. I was thinking it might be because I set it up to record All episodes (Repeats) but it is not. I tested this by setting up another series to record 5 episodes and it still doesn't show the upcoming episodes on the to do list. It seems to be very selective, because yesterday was a Good Times marathon and I set up a SL for that and it was recording all of them and each episode was showing up in the To Do List. I had set that one up for 5 episodes, so it would only keep the last 5 episodes recorded. I did read the post in this thread...One For The Road..., and it seems he is having problems, too.
> 
> Also, one of the reasons I bought the R15 (first timer) instead of the Tivo model is because of the Caller ID. I was spoiled by my other non-DVR receivers having this. That stops working after a few calls and the only way to get it to work is pressing the red Reset button.
> 
> ...


I have a feeling all the issues we are seeing are purely Software issues. Now the trick is getting them to fix the issues.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Kanyon71 said:


> I have a feeling all the issues we are seeing are purely Software issues. Now the trick is getting them to fix the issues.


i know it sounds odd, but i honestly have had no missed recordings per se. i have 12 items in the "prioritizer" and 38 items in the to do list, with all of them set up as SL's. none have missed recording yet. although it hasn't missed any, it did have a problem for awhile with my wife's "The Young & Restless". when she first set it up, it showed up in the "to-do" as picking up the first two episodes and then skipping about 4 days before it picked up another episode. the episodes it didn't select were in fact showing in the guide.

makes me think it's a software issue compounded with incorrect guide data that is causing these SL issues we are experiencing.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

db54 said:


> i know it sounds odd, but i honestly have had no missed recordings per se. i have 12 items in the "prioritizer" and 38 items in the to do list, with all of them set up as SL's. none have missed recording yet. although it hasn't missed any, it did have a problem for awhile with my wife's "The Young & Restless". when she first set it up, it showed up in the "to-do" as picking up the first two episodes and then skipping about 4 days before it picked up another episode. the episodes it didn't select were in fact showing in the guide.
> 
> makes me think it's a software issue compounded with incorrect guide data that is causing these SL issues we are experiencing.


I would tend to agree, buggy software + bad guide = Even bigger issues. I hope they get it fixed, if not I can hope TimeWarner get's Moxi or the CableCard Tivo get's released


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

16 prioritized and 55 TODO list. I have not missed one recording, the only problem is it gets things tthat are not alwys first run. That error is better than missed recordings and to me is guide data related.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

ISWIZ said:


> 16 prioritized and 55 TODO list. I have not missed one recording, the only problem is it gets things tthat are not alwys first run. That error is better than missed recordings and to me is guide data related.


ISWIZ, off topic but how far are you from Cherokee, NC? my family and I spend about every other summer vacation in the Cherokee & Pigeon Forge Area. we are quite fond of the "Smokies"


----------



## dochase (Nov 28, 2005)

Could it be that it is not recognizing these re-runs as Repeats. I might try to mark them as First Run or Both and see what happens. It shows them in prioritized, but doesn't show any upcoming episodes, even there there are 2 episodes a day.

D


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

dochase said:


> Could it be that it is not recognizing these re-runs as Repeats. I might try to mark them as First Run or Both and see what happens. It shows them in prioritized, but doesn't show any upcoming episodes, even there there are 2 episodes a day.
> 
> D


it has been established that the SL appears not to be working correctly.......now whether this is from a software problem or incorrect guide data, is anybody's guess at this time. i believe in an earlier post, you stated that you had done a reset? check your guide and make sure these programs are listed. maybe they have not repopulated since you did the reset. this has taken up to 36 hours in some cases after resets.

forget the "find by" for now.........go to your guide and setup the recordings from there, using the SL function in the menu and see if that works for you. keep us posted, as we all are still in the "learning mode"


----------



## dochase (Nov 28, 2005)

They are definitely in the guide. Just to test I set up Seinfeld on TBS (shows in guide at 5:00 and 5:30) and Raymond (6:00, 6:30) and Friends (7:00, 7:30). This was around 4:30. Shows in prioritizer. Only shows the earliest episodes in To Do list and recorded each first episode (which I used to set up the recordings) but not the second episode. When I select each SL in the prioritizer it says there are no episodes found....but they ARE in the guide...??? They are also in the guide for the next days as well.

D


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

dochase said:


> They are definitely in the guide. Just to test I set up Seinfeld on TBS (shows in guide at 5:00 and 5:30) and Raymond (6:00, 6:30) and Friends (7:00, 7:30). This was around 4:30. Shows in prioritizer. Only shows the earliest episodes in To Do list and recorded each first episode (which I used to set up the recordings) but not the second episode. When I select each SL in the prioritizer it says there are no episodes found....but they ARE in the guide...??? They are also in the guide for the next days as well.
> 
> D


ok, i'm not quoting this and can't be sure, but seems i have read in another forum that there seems to be problems with 30 min. shows that are back-to-back. yet another bug? unfortunately i can't tell you from experience because i have no 30 min. recordings.

seems to me this is definitely a guide data issue and most likely a combination of software bugs as well.


----------



## dochase (Nov 28, 2005)

Another twist that wrecks the back to back 30 min shows thing. Set up That 70's Show on FX as SL. They are 30 min. shows, back-to-back. Populated To Do List quickly, no problems....

Will keep trying different scenarios...

D


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

db54,

We're about an hour from Cherokee. Dochase, I will try to set up a series on "raymond" on TBS see if mine works. As I said before , mine has not missed episodes, just gotten too many. That, while worrisome, is easy to fix with the (--) double dash.
I'll let you know tonight what I find.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

db54 said:


> it has been established that the SL appears not to be working correctly.......now whether this is from a software problem or incorrect guide data, is anybody's guess at this time. i believe in an earlier post, you stated that you had done a reset? check your guide and make sure these programs are listed. maybe they have not repopulated since you did the reset. this has taken up to 36 hours in some cases after resets.
> 
> forget the "find by" for now.........go to your guide and setup the recordings from there, using the SL function in the menu and see if that works for you. keep us posted, as we all are still in the "learning mode"


It's not "incorrect guide data". Try running the same test on your earlier generation directv dvr. I can tell you how it will turn out, but you might want to see it for yourself.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

db54 said:


> ok, i'm not quoting this and can't be sure, but seems i have read in another forum that there seems to be problems with 30 min. shows that are back-to-back. yet another bug? unfortunately i can't tell you from experience because i have no 30 min. recordings.
> 
> seems to me this is definitely a guide data issue and most likely a combination of software bugs as well.


I have multiple 30 minute shows that record back to back, Joey and Will & Grace being one set and they record without a problem. They have recorded fine since the week they where setup and are in the ToDo list as being fine for the next recording also.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> I have multiple 30 minute shows that record back to back, Joey and Will & Grace being one set and they record without a problem. They have recorded fine since the week they where setup and are in the ToDo list as being fine for the next recording also.


No, I think they're talking about shows that have two episodes back-to-back, typical mainly of syndication (e.g. we have a station that shows Judge Judy at 4:00pm and 4:30pm).


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> No, I think they're talking about shows that have two episodes back-to-back, typical mainly of syndication (e.g. we have a station that shows Judge Judy at 4:00pm and 4:30pm).


Ahhh my mistake, I don't have any that are doing that. Closest I have is The Simpsons which is 30mins off.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

ad301 said:


> It's not "incorrect guide data". Try running the same test on your earlier generation directv dvr. I can tell you how it will turn out, but you might want to see it for yourself.


I may be wrong but I believe that TIVO massages that data (that's what they get paid for) and that data has been given flags. Earl can lend a hand with that as my feeble mind may be wrong.:whatdidid


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> I may be wrong but I believe that TIVO massages that data (that's what they get paid for) and that data has been given flags. Earl can lend a hand with that as my feeble mind may be wrong.:whatdidid


Tivo add's information to the guide data, fixes any errors they find and such. The one big factor with tivo seems to be they use the first aired date to determine if it's a first run or a repeat, whereas the R15 seems to use the FirstRun/Repeat flag. Now I may be completely wrong on this but if what I stated is how it actually works then the Tivo way seems to be the better way


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

What I wonder is DTV feeding two streams of data, one to the R10 (TIVO) boxes and one to the R15? Seems like they would use the same data stream and that the 2 software's may interpret it different.

That's all conjecture on my part.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Actually you saying that makes me wonder is it 2 or 3 streams? Because of the UltimatTV's, they get their guide info from the stream also don't they?


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

db54,

I'm home now and the Series of "Raymond" I set on TBS shows it will record one at 7PM and one at 7:30pm. There are others listed for tomorrow but they are not in the TODO list yet (which is not good) so I'm going to leave it to see what happens.


----------



## dochase (Nov 28, 2005)

OK

I re-did the SL for Raymond, but this time with First Run and not Repeats. There are now 38 episodes in the To Do list. I assumed that Repeats applied to second showings and those in syndication (like Raymond)? These episodes are obviously repeats, so why are they now being picked up to record?

D


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

dochase said:


> OK
> 
> I re-did the SL for Raymond, but this time with First Run and not Repeats. There are now 38 episodes in the To Do list. I assumed that Repeats applied to second showings and those in syndication (like Raymond)? These episodes are obviously repeats, so why are they now being picked up to record?
> 
> D


It's a problem with FirstRun, it's broken. I think it actually means first time it was run on this day at this exact time :lol:


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

dochase said:


> OK
> 
> I re-did the SL for Raymond, but this time with First Run and not Repeats. There are now 38 episodes in the To Do list. I assumed that Repeats applied to second showings and those in syndication (like Raymond)? These episodes are obviously repeats, so why are they now being picked up to record?
> 
> D


exactly the problems some are having ......it all bowls down to the SL not working correctly.:nono2: imagine how many poor souls are gonna find this out when they hook up their new toy that they got for Xmas. i don't wanna be in a call center at D*:ramblinon :new_cussi


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

db54 said:


> exactly the problems some are having ......it all bowls down to the SL not working correctly.:nono2: imagine how many poor souls are gonna find this out when they hook up their new toy that they got for Xmas. i don't wanna be in a call center at D*:ramblinon :new_cussi


Hopefully they can get this fixed before that time. They have a few weeks to work on it. The lady I spoke at DirecTV today gave a guess (not sure what thats worth if anything) of a couple more weeks before the next update is out.


----------



## dochase (Nov 28, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> It's a problem with FirstRun, it's broken. I think it actually means first time it was run on this day at this exact time :lol:


Yep, looks like its the First Run that's causing a problem. The episode list shows First Run 0/Total 22 But if you set to record Repeats it will not pick them up. You have to SL record as First Run in order for it to record any upcoming episodes.

I can live with it for awhile, at least it is recording upcoming episodes. NOW IF THEY WOULD ONLY FIX THE CALLER ID BREAKING AFTER THE FIRST FEW CALLS!!

D


----------



## chewwy420 (Nov 28, 2005)

I have seen the same thing but have also seen this. I have CSI setup in the SL to record repeats on SpikeTV , keep at most 2, and keep until I delete. But it does not do this! it will overwrite all the episodes again with the currect days episodes. sSo it looks as if the Keep unitl I delete is not working correctly also. The other thing is that you can not setup 2 SL with the same name as you could with TiVo. I had one of my Tivo seaon passes set up to record first runs on Chan3 and another one set to record repeats on SpikeTV. They better come out with a fix soon, or my wife is going to kill me, she's already pissed I changed to a different reciever again.


----------

